# World Record Attempt!!



## Brian Murphy (15 Jan 2013)

I can now confirm that I will be taking part in a Guinness World Record Attempt for the longest DJ relay, a record currently held by Radio 1. There will be 150 DJ's taking part in this event, all for a fantastic cause as well, as it is raising funds for the Northern Ireland Cancer Fund For Children. You can find more information on the event here...

World Record Attempt for Longest Dj Relay in Aid of Nicfc | Facebook

And, if you would like to make a donation, please do so here...

		BRIAN MCGUINNESS is fundraising for Northern Ireland Cancer Fund for Children	

Here is the list of participating DJ's so far...

sneijder (date pending)
ciaran campbell
nelson reis
mark cowan
shu sheridan
james best
mandy reid
cricky lyttle
Blacky
Gary Dickenson (pending)
locodrum
kev johnston
neal mcclelland
dale hooks
brian mcguinness
dj koncept
david young
andrew johnson
josdar
james kirkpatrick
karlos lokokos
walsh & mcauley
danny beggs
chrissy scullion (cristior)
ronan teague
ryan blair
gordon coutts
owen irvine
ciaran boylan
andy condie
bob sealey
gary mac dj slim
colm dowling
joe vallely
mark burton
dermot reid
ryan thompson
ian dunlop
sean nugent
stuart millar
chris hawthorne
gary smallwood
barry mcconkey
mal black
tizer
xray
eoghan mccoy
michael douglas
marek mazur
andy kelly
seamus harkin
marty morrison
kayleigh magee
jonny donnelly
con phillips
stephen archie henry
dj chill
sean p-roc
niall savage
dave taylor
pete mccann
nathan glasgow
sammy english (audiojunkie)
phillip hannan
substantive gee
dan fitzpatrick
ian wilson
ciaran mcauley
kevin hughes
des leith
gordon bates
colm downing
dillon dean
johnno
ryan percy
leon clarke
gerald mccullagh
christy tarr
conchur mccartney
cain frame
henry carlin
ryann lyness
william tracey smith
danny dee
jason sergison scott
kevin seeley
kriss mullan
simon shields
miss shoxx
jonny haslett
darren crawford
michael swann
david ashe
chris woods
ricky carlin
lee thomas
lee mcclelland
paul davix
conor boylan
kevin mclauglin
kevin bap mcguire
shane o hagan
ian wilson
ciaran fox
conor mcmullan
joe nephlin collins
brett kydd
john mckeever
peter murray
ian booth
paul mcstra
kieran smyth
keith montgomery
jon-boi
sean maguire
freddie hargreaves
sean syko keys
sibby von wilder
william mogey
karl brennan
philip bayne
gavin annon
philly hanna
marco sam
paul gamble
dawsy quinn
curtis mccosh
brian damuff murphy
stephen mccaffery
colm dowling
sean kelly
john o`reilly
jonny haslett
wayne donaghy
conor mcveigh
neil potter
connor coates
rick rules
paddy og mallon
kevin doherty
ryan gallagher
xeno
mark hamilton

Hope to see you all there! 





World Record Attempt for Longest Dj Relay in Aid of Nicfc
Community
Page: 142 like this


----------

